# Reporting motor vehicle license suspensions for defaulted payments, dates of finding and release



## atheist healer (Sep 19, 2014)

I'm sure anyone who has been hired to drive an ambulance is familiar with the hiring application question: "Have you ever had your motor vehicle operating license suspended or revoked?" I'm trying to determine what the _most appropriate_ way for me to respond to this is.

I have never had a license suspended because of DUI, any type of moving infractions, or because of any condition or state of registration of my vehicle. I was once, however, unable to renew my license on my card's expiration date due to some parking tickets I hadn't paid to a town - it was during a very troubled and financially desperate time during my life, and I paid them on the spot when my card expired and had a new, current driver's license card in-hand just a few weeks later. There was another time a court annulled a ticket but didn't file their paperwork properly, and I ended up threatened with license suspension for payment default but I initiated a hearing and was able to clear up the situation before my license was suspended.

Both events appear on my unattested driving record as "SUSPENSION PAYMENT DEFAULT INDEFINITE" and have the associated finding dates 07/02/2011 & 01/20/2013. Then, they are each followed by "EXPIRATION PAYMENT DEFAULT RLS [TOWN]" with the associated finding dates 06/01/2011 & 12/27/2012. According to what is written in my unattested driving record, a "SUSPENSION" was marked but in each case it was released on a date _prior_ to the finding date of the suspension.

With my unattested record marked the way it is, should I state to potential employers that I have never had my motor vehicle license suspended, given that the release date always preceded the suspension finding date? Sorry if the answer seems obvious, I was much more perplexed before I started writing this post.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 19, 2014)

Was your license suspended or not? 

It sounds like it expired in the case of the parking tickets and you were threatened with suspension but it was resolved prior to it being suspended. 

I'd answer no but if there's a section for you to explain explain what you just explained in a professional manner. 

My license was suspended and my motorcycle license revoked (still technically is since I haven't reinstated it) and have had no issues because I was honest about it.

Honesty is key as this job requires integrity and attempting to hide something shows a lack of integrity. Not saying you're trying to hide anything, just giving an example.

Hope that helps.


----------



## atheist healer (Sep 19, 2014)

Hey Robb, thanks for your thoughts - it definitely helps to hear your take. I'm all about integrity too, but I also want to make sure I'm wise about what I'm doing and it sounds like I can have it both ways with no problems. Sorry to hear about your own license problems, but it's definitely a confidence-booster for me to hear all that and that you haven't had problems with employment.


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Sep 19, 2014)

I'd answer no. My license was suspended for driving without insurance. I got insurance, took care of the ticket, and always answered no on applications. Insurance companies want to see you're at low risk to wrap a truck around a tree. They're more concerned about your driving habits than your past financial situation.


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 20, 2014)

I answered yes before. My license was suspended once for forgetting to pay a speeding ticket three years ago. But since I have a clean record with that one exception it's never been an issue.


----------



## joshrunkle35 (Sep 20, 2014)

I'd write something like "see back" and write an explanation on the back, etc.


----------



## atheist healer (Sep 20, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback, everyone. I'm tentatively going to provide this statement in response to the question about suspension:

"No, my motor vehicle license has never been in a state of suspension or revoked. Two payment default suspensions appear on my attested driving record, however in each case they were resolved prior to the suspension date: the first case related to parking tickets which I resolved by paying the tickets, and a second due to a court error I resolved through a hearing."

If some feedback comes to mind to anyone, I would be happy to hear any critical thoughts. Perhaps the above could also be an example for anyone who finds this thread in a search result later.


----------

